# Pigeons Manager Game



## Pigeons Manager (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello everyone!
I'm here to announce the launching of a new "online free game"... that's a Racing Pigeons game!

The Pigeons Manager is an online game where you can sell/buy pigeons, manage your own loft during the breeding season and you can also compete online with opponents of all over the world.	

http://www.pigeonsmanager.com/

How it works 
Pigeons Manager is free. You can manage your own loft through and with your internet browser. There are weekly races and you can manage and check your status whenever you want to. You can follow your birds, train them, sell/buy or only chat and exchange some ideas with other pigeon fanciers.	










Pigeons Manager never comes to an end. If you win your league you will be promoted to an upper league. Are you ready for being famous on a national and an international level?

Give it a try!


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

I was going to give it a try until I needed to give my phone number and address. Sure I could make up one but i am not that interested to go through the hassle of it. Sounds like is would be fun though.


----------



## Phils50 (Sep 23, 2010)

Well.... I created a loft (Barnstormer). Not quite sure how everything works yet. Looks like you start out with a few bucks, get 10 birds with different stats. Need to figure out how to get them into shape and enter them into some races. 

It would be nice to see English in the forums...It looks like I'm the only one. Most lofts are from Portugal, must be the starting point for this program. 

A few people have been around for awhile, my guess it's the test group that helped get the bugs out. 

Looks like this may be the spin-off of the "Pigeon Mania" game(?).

Phil.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Phils50 said:


> Well.... I created a loft (Barnstormer). Not quite sure how everything works yet. Looks like you start out with a few bucks, get 10 birds with different stats. Need to figure out how to get them into shape and enter them into some races.
> 
> It would be nice to see English in the forums...It looks like I'm the only one. Most lofts are from Portugal, must be the starting point for this program.
> 
> ...


whats your user name I am nomads loft i figured out how to pair up breeders now when do they have babies ? and do you get 1500 every month??


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

For those who have tried the game, it told me I might have to wait up to 4 days for a confirmation. Did you guys wait that long? I have not been confirmed yet.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

PigeonMadness said:


> For those who have tried the game, it told me I might have to wait up to 4 days for a confirmation. Did you guys wait that long? I have not been confirmed yet.


I have been confirmed and signed up today give it a minute. does anybody no how to befriend other lofts and communicate direct????


----------



## Phils50 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Nomad -

User name is Barnstormer

I didn't pair up any of mine ....just put all of them into "trap" training, figured that should be my first step to race.

However...now that I think about it, maybe they should be mated by race time (or on eggs?).

Not sure if it uses a real time line?? 

Training is by the day....

I did get a couple of bids in on birds...looks like an auction setup that ends in 2 days.

Maybe we can figure out how the "Trade" function works and swap some birds down the road. Looks like mine are all one strain right now.

Not sure how money is replaced....placing in the races, betting, selling birds?

Later...............Phil S.


----------



## Phils50 (Sep 23, 2010)

PigeonMadness said:


> For those who have tried the game, it told me I might have to wait up to 4 days for a confirmation. Did you guys wait that long? I have not been confirmed yet.


Yeah.....I got the same message. had my password in just a few minutes.

Phil S.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Forget it. Turns out the email got sent right into my spam mail section. Finally got it up and running after having waited almost the whole day. I have to say, it's so user-unfriendly. It looks like it'd be a great game but some parts have not been fully translated for example the forum. Like I said, looks like it'll be a fun, great game but somethings need to be worked on. I'll keep trying at it and post whatever else I notice/learn.


----------



## Pigeons Manager (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi everyone!
First of all, thanks a lot for giving a try on the game...

"JasoninMN", please don't leave the register because of the address and phone number! just fill it with zeros... we dont need that information.

The foruns will be seperated by languages... we will do it as soon as possible. ( now you can use google translate) lol

Nop.. you will not get 1500 per month  but you recieve money by gettting good results in the races and selling pigeons! The Bet stuff will be developed soon!

This game is a real time simulation.. so everything works in real time, births will take more then a week to happen!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Pigeons Manager said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm here to announce the launching of a new "online free game"... that's a Racing Pigeons game!
> 
> The Pigeons Manager is an online game where you can sell/buy pigeons, manage your own loft during the breeding season and you can also compete online with opponents of all over the world.
> ...


I see a few holes in this game 

1) language
2)info on how game works (very little )
3) unable to communicate or befriend another loft

This game does have potential also we should be able to race breeders via widow hood system if you going to set game as the real deal it need real deal features


----------



## Pigeons Manager (Oct 3, 2011)

Nomad_Lofts said:


> 3) unable to communicate or befriend another loft


Use the mail section.. you can send direct messages to other users.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Pigeons Manager said:


> Use the mail section.. you can send direct messages to other users.


but it does not store the email for future communications needs a friends list


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

ummm okay that email works it gives you a drop down menu just type in the loft or users email neat and it keeps that email in a sent box


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

nomads loft is my user name


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Pigeons Manager, how do you edit your site and statement?


----------



## Phils50 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Pigeons Manager -

A few questions..

Can you race pigeons if you have them in breeding?

When you buy pigeons, can you race them? or do they become breeding stock only?

I see under "Economy" money has been subtracted based on the training I selected. When does that happen...at Midnight your time? or some time after I plug it in?

Thanks................. Phil S.


----------



## Backwoods Loft (Aug 11, 2011)

How do you breed your birds???????


----------



## Pigeons Manager (Oct 3, 2011)

The money updates and training updates happens at midnight game time!
Pigoens can race as soon as they are born, as soon as they are bought...
Breeders can't race.. but as soon as you put them back into racers they can.


----------



## ward13v (Jul 11, 2011)

I have not received my email for my password yet its been 2 days


----------



## Pigeons Manager (Oct 3, 2011)

i'm pretty sure the email is in the SPAM or TRASH folders of you mail account... But please let me know what is your username!


----------



## ward13v (Jul 11, 2011)

Clear springs loft


----------



## Phils50 (Sep 23, 2010)

Backwoods Loft said:


> How do you breed your birds???????


To Breed -

Click on one of your birds

On the right side look for "enviar pombo para reproduxcxxo" and click that.

You will get a dropdown under the stats, click on the little arrow and you
can then pick its mate. Then click the accept button. (It helps to make a 
note of the two you want to mate beforehand.

Now, if you did everything right, when you click on Breeders your pair should
show up. There is a status bar on the top, looks like it will take 7-10 days to
make a new pigeon.

I think the "end of the day" is 6:00pm my time (Chicago time zone).

Phil S.


----------



## Pigeons Manager (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi... that's all right!
I'm sorry for that miss translate.. i'll fix it right away!

Pigeons will born in 5 to 9 days!
Pigeons while in pairs.. can't race..


----------



## Pigeons Manager (Oct 3, 2011)

ohh.. and training.. health.. form.. updates happen at mid night, game time!


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

How do you unpair a pair? I clicked on the wrong one and want to change it. It looks like this will be part of my routine every evening since I do not have TV.


----------



## Phils50 (Sep 23, 2010)

To unpair just click on one of the birds. On the right you will see a button that says:
"Send pigeon to races" That will split them up and put them back on your race team.

Phil S.


----------



## Pigeons Manager (Oct 3, 2011)

Só people, how's the game going? anyone with good results yet?


----------



## Phils50 (Sep 23, 2010)

It's fun...

Like everyone else, I saw what the bird needed most and cranked up the training to 100%.
Only to see the Health and Form drop. Sooo I'm a little more reasonable now, trying to find the right balance for improvement without hurting the bird. I have my better birds breeding and not racing. I need to race them to gather some income (There is a payout for the top 20%). And I've spent to much on other birds, I have to put some food into them and put them back on the auction block. You've done a Great job!

Thank You !

Phil S.


----------



## Phils50 (Sep 23, 2010)

Woot !

Had 4 birds clock in the top 20% in todays race! Took 22, 34, 93 & 100. The first 2 are counted for points (100+88) received 188 total. Looks like you get 2 euro for every point, that's a plus 376. That helps with my overspending for birds in the auction. The next race is on 10/15 and it's long (956km), don't know if the birds are ready for that.

Later..........Phil S.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I got my son started on this game as well. I took what looked like my best birds to me and placed them straight into breeding the first night. He started the game 10 days later and was whipping my butt on race day. I took the bird I thought was my best out of breeding for the last race and got #2. Now I don't feel so bad as he never did anything close to that well. His gloating ended with this last race. He may beat me in the points again though as I am going to make this bird rejoin the breeders very soon.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I need to add that the link for the race page is missing from the list at the left of the page. I found a way to get to it so all is well.

Also I hope you can get around to the color of the birds in english soon. I know you have been busy working on this site and it is growing and getting better everyday.


----------



## jack&vera (Aug 14, 2011)

we got a password but wont let us log in keeps saying failed!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I will get it when it's available for the WII.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

I just joined this game. Its pretty addicting so be careful. If you have problems logging in after you get your PW emailed to you, send an email to the contact on that site
Theyll get back to you.
And watch your spending in the auctions. I got two pairs of very good birds all for less than $50. Just look around you dont have to spend $0000 for a superb bird.


----------



## GigiBst (Mar 7, 2013)

I do not get confirmation email. I checked in spam and trash and...nothing... Hope you can help me. My username is "GigiBst"


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

GigiBst said:


> I do not get confirmation email. I checked in spam and trash and...nothing... Hope you can help me. My username is "GigiBst"


You can request for your password here http://pigeonsmanager.com/password.php and try to use the password they send you to log in. If that doesn't work,which it probably wont, go here http://pigeonsmanager.com/contacto.php and tell them you signed up recovered your password and it keeps saying log in failed and you are eager to play the game, you will not get an immediate response but they will respond to you.


----------



## Ricardo silva (11 mo ago)

Olá alguém me pode ajudar não recebi o e-mail e tento recuperar a pass e nada nem nos contactos consigo enviar. Não dá nada.


----------

